# Marshmallow Shooter Plans



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ever used a marshmallow shooter? They can be messy/sticky, but pretty entertaining, especially for the kids. I have put together a simple set of plans here *marshmallow shooter* if you want to build one.

If you have made one, post your "how to" and pics here.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you kidding????? I can't keep my kids from burning marshmallows "accidentally" so they can watch them bubble up in the fire... If I make them a gun to shoot them with too... I will never have any marshmallows for my smores!!!:rotflmao1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw this one 9 year old that took a plastic pepsi bottle and attached it - he put dry ice and water in the bottle and used that to shoot the marshmallows.


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

I think these actually use the smaller (mini) marshmallows, so you should be safe for your smores, unless you make mini smores


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you kidding me?! My kids will never end the mallow wars! :whipyobut:


----------



## campinmama (May 3, 2009)

*Too cool*

These really are cool for the kids. It keeps them well occupied. A friend of ours' son had one at camp last year. After he shot them all around camp, he had to pick them up so the ants wouldn't march on us. Kept him very busy. It didn't deter him from shooting it a lot either!


----------



## marshmallowshooter (Jun 7, 2010)

*TONS of fun.*

That's a great display of how to build a marshmallow shooter.


----------



## designviz (Aug 24, 2011)

*80mph Marshmallow Gun*

We made this pretty gnarly marshmallow gun that shoots those tiny little marshmallows at 80mph! Check out the video: DIY Marshmallow shooter - YouTube

The plans are on NXTutorials.com. Just go to projects, and you should find them. You don't even need to know NX in order to build it.

It's not super easy, but it's not super difficult either. You just need a drill and a saw, really. Plus a trip to the hardware store. But that's what makes it legit, right? Plus, it leaves a welt. Try it for yourself and you'll see.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

80mph?.... oh yeah, let's give these to our kids so the neighboring folks can get hit and you get sued or arrested for assault (yes, it's considered assault).... somehow this doesn't seem like the best use of resources. How about making the kids hike and climb to release their energy. What if those welts are in someone's eye?

Another fun idea overdone and becoming unsafe. I put this with the campers who carry guns to protect their carelessness of their property during their visits to wildlife's homes so we can entice them, then when they don't behave the way we want them to, we'll just shoot them. At least with this thing we can feed them before we kill them. 

How's that for deflating some fun? Whatever floats your boat. I just hope I don't necessarily camp where you are. I prefer you keep these toys at your own place and camping at home.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i have to admitt,i thought a marshmallow shooter was a drink,made from moonshine.:rotflmao1:


----------



## designviz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey artmart,

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that we should be using this to shoot kids. I was only trying to point out that it's possible to shoot a marshmallow that fast as a feat of engineering! We've only ever used it to shoot cans, which is something fun that maybe kids could do with a home-built marshmallow shooter.

I'd like to think that parents and camp leaders are confident enough in what they've taught their kids to know that they won't do anything irrational by firing a marshmallow at their friend from 2 feet away.

Again, I apologize.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for apologizing but I was not referring to you. We'd all like to think most parents and camp leaders are responsible, but it's the people they're with that will screw this up for everyone else and "accidents" happen. I prefer prevention over accidents, because so many accidents aren't accidents, I don't care what they say.

I have seen so many out of control kids and parents or adults that allow this crap when using frisbees, dogs not on a leash, nerf shooters, pellet guns, even horseshoes and croquet and all other forms of equipment than can be used beyond its intended purpose. Then when you ask them to stop even when they have caused something, it's like you called them a name. What inconsiderate idiots they are.

Since it hadn't been mentioned I wanted to put in my ten cents for everyone to think first, act second. There's certainly enough careless people around that would make this not fun for everyone else.

Again, thanks for your thoughts, but I hope you pick up after yourselves so that no one else has to live amongst the ants or other wildlife that this food can attract. 

As for your design I think it would look better if you used a 45 degree elbow (not 90) for the one on the bottom and maybe shorten that next piece to 2". This gives the rear handle a slight slope backwards.


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW! My kids will love this!! I'll have to surprise them on our next camping trip!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

If you really want to knock it out of the park, go over the top and bring a paintball gun, stick a marshmallow in the barrel and shoot it at 200mph! The possibilities of douchebaggery are boundless with something like that. Nothing like putting someone's eye out with a marshmallow. 

Seriously though, I can think of a lot more intelligent things for kids to play with than a contraption that wastes food, and might attract all kinds of insects or animals to your camp. I wouldn't let kids play around with something like this is bear country, last think you want is a Grizzly running around your camp vaccuuming up marshmallows. 

It's neat in theory, but because of what I just mentioned I recommend finding something more constructive for the kids. Like a frisbee or a kite, perhaps even teach them how to fish if they are interested.


----------



## kevincamp145 (Sep 2, 2017)

Haha, 

Just to contribute more to the topic: How to Make a Marshmallow Gun - Easiest Guide | Blazing Campfire 

My kids love playing this game so much and i still remember the first time i've made my little boy the first marshmallo gun!

Sweeettt <3


----------

